# Travel Trailer Wanted



## Cerravan (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking to buy a travel trailer around 28 ft. Must be in good condition, non smoker half ton towable with slide thanks Ready to buy today


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's some to look at.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/travelt/travel-trailers.php


----------



## boogie (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a 2011 298re Keystone Outback 10th anniversary edition that's in excellent condition. 2 flat screen tv's' electric awning and triple slide outs.It also has an outside grill and shower. I will even throw in Direct tv satellite dish with the stand and the load equalizer with sway control for towing. I'm asking $24,500. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a 2005 Keystone Springdale 30' bunkhouse travel trailer with super slide. Like new, never smoked in. We have only used it about 10 times and always stored under cover. Will come with load distribution hitch, sway control, 3 TV's, Direct satellite dish, all electrical,sewer, and water hook ups, other extras, ready to camp. All 4 tires are 2 years old with only one trip, about 200 miles on them. Tows very well with my 1/2 ton Tundra. I plan to take to PPL after Christmas $12,000 title in hand. 832-465-2114


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

djwag94 said:


> Here's some to look at.
> 
> http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/travelt/travel-trailers.php


Have you or has anyone bought a trailer through here? Are they selling trailers for owners?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> Have you or has anyone bought a trailer through here? Are they selling trailers for owners?


I have not purchased from them but members here have.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/gotopage/about-ppl-motorhomes.htm


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> Have you or has anyone bought a trailer through here? Are they selling trailers for owners?


Yes, it is a consignment place. I have sold there. Most of the trailers have prices that are negotiable.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

StinkBait said:


> Yes, it is a consignment place. I have sold there. Most of the trailers have prices that are negotiable.


That's good info to know.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> That's good info to know.


The owner typically sets a price window (with the help of PPL) for their unit. If someone comes in and offers asking price or makes an offer in that window then PPL will automatically make the sell. If they make an offer below the window then PPL will call the owner and discuss what action they would like to take.


----------

